# Tioga Road (Hwy-120) before it opens to cars



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

They open Tioga Road to bikers and hikers while they're clearing the snow and before they open it to cars.

Any one planing on riding Tioga this year?

Tioga opened to cars on June 5th last year.

The snow pack is a lot deeper this year. Looking at the historical data, it may may not open until the end of June this year,

http://www.nps.gov/yose/planyourvisit/tiogaopen.htm

When do you expect to go?


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

This sounds really interesting. Since June can be a very busy month this might be a great way to stay away from the herds.


----------



## TahoeBC (Mar 11, 2008)

Check out Monitor & Ebbits Pass near Markleville also, they open sooner than Tioga, I ride those every year before they open, pretty sweet to have those roads to yourself with no traffic!


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

Is there any ice on the roads? mornings could be dangerous


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

I told my GF about this and her immediate response was.

Cool we will load up the mt. bikes and go. 

I said why the mt bikes.

She said because the roads will still have ice and snow on them, plus the roads will probably be in bad shape. 

Smart thing.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

deadleg said:


> Is there any ice on the roads? mornings could be dangerous


The roads are clear of ice and snow.

There will be melt water in some places. That could freeze at night so I agree about being carefull in the mornings and in the shadows.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

heythorp said:


> I told my GF about this and her immediate response was.
> 
> Cool we will load up the mt. bikes and go.
> 
> ...


Nice thing about roads that aren't plowed all year is they are in awesome shape once the snow melts. The climb up Tioga can be spotted with rocks and there are dents in the pavement but unless you are there very early in the melt cycle you won't need a mountain bike.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

The climb is open, but they don't open the park even to cyclists, and rangers are there at the gate to prevent you from going in. Sonora and Ebbetts are good climbs to do as well before they open. Sonora is more difficult than Tioga, but it is also much more scenic.


----------

